# I'm really loving Williams Sonoma Cookbooks



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

I have the Bible (Joy of Cooking)
I have Paula Deen and Martha books and various recipes from around
but my favorite seems to be Williams Sonoma Collections!:lol: 
EVEN over Cooks Illustrated (wich despite everyone raving I still have yet to enjoy)


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a bunch of the Williams-Sonoma books and I really like them too. Certainly not very comprehensive, but they have some excellent recipes.


----------



## cookiecutter (Mar 14, 2007)

My sister just bought me a William Sonoma book...as well as some others. I've found some pretty good recipes in there.


----------

